#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Welke politica is het meest gehaat in Nederland?

## Revisor

...

In een onderzoek dat _De Groene Amsterdamme_r vorig jaar liet uitvoeren naar de haat en hoon die vrouwelijke politici online over zich krijgen uitgestort, bezet *Kauthar Bouchallikht de eerste plaats*. Van de top-3, waarin ook Sigrid Kaag en Sylvana Simons staan, krijgt zij relatief de meeste agressie te verduren. Volgens het onderzoek neemt dit meestal de vorm aan van een giftige mix van islamhaat en seksisme, met woorden als kopvod, Marokkaanse hoer en terroristenmeisje. Op het dieptepunt kwam er elke drie minuten zon bericht bij haar binnen. 

...


https://www.volkskrant.nl/volkskrant...eren~bfffec59/

----------


## SportFreak

Ik ... sowieso onze heks Khadja Arib

----------


## mrz

Meest gehaat? Hmm helaas de liefste, denk ik.

Maar dat is nog geneens haat, maar Jalouzie....

Dat andere vrouwen daar niet tegen op kunnen (denken ze) en dan maar dom naar beneden gaan trappen.

Terwijl liefde beste medicijn is.

Zo. Geen antwoord, maar oplossing dus! 😀

----------

